# Canon 70D?



## aperturekinetics (Apr 23, 2012)

The 60D is nearly two years old now. Can we expect for an update in the near future?


----------



## Overread (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd expect the 7D to get an upgrade before the 60D does. Otherwise the features of the 70D will start to look too good against the 7D - already the 60D has some superior features (superior video features and also the flippy tilty LCD screen).


----------



## aperturekinetics (Apr 24, 2012)

60D superior to 7D in terms of video? How is that?


----------



## Overread (Apr 24, 2012)

It's mostly software side; though the 60D allows for manual audio recording during video work; whereas the 7D only allows auto volume setting. I think the 60D also has a few other video software perks. There isn't any reason the 7D couldn't have them aside from teh fact that Canon hate giving out updates in firmwire to add features (the 5DMII was the exception to that rule)


----------

